# Worlds First 3D Printed Car Took Years to Design, But Only 44 Hours to Print



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

One day, in the not-too-distant future, youll be able to walk into a car dealership, choose a design  including the number of seats  and have a 3D printed car by the end of the day.

The "Strati", which means layers in Italian










According to Ford Motors, most cars have somewhere between 5,000 and 6,000 parts. The Strati has just 49, including its 3D printed body (the largest part), plus more traditional components like the motor, wheels, seats and windshield. While many 3D printed car models exist, there haven't been any other drivable ones that we could find.

....Although the Strati is just as expensive as a full-sized sedan, Rogers does not envision it as a luxury item. Instead, he believes it will be an affordable and highly customizable option that could be widely available by 2016 for between $18,000 and $34,000.

Full Story here -


----------

